# Your canister filter opinions



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

So far for canister filters I have been recommended for the following:

Ehiem 2213 Canister Filter : $81.94 Shipped

Filstar XP 1 Canister Filter: $68.94

Fluval 204 Canister Filter: $65.94 Shipped

What are you opinions on these canister filters for a 20g high?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Definately stick with the Eheim. The XP's are too noisy, while the Fluvals have so many things that can go wrong with them. While the Eheim is dead-silent, reliable, and it can double as a C02 reactor.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Eheim is dead-silent, reliable, and it can double as a C02 reactor.


Yup. I second that.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, I'd go for the Eheim too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've added the Eheim Canisters to the APC Reviews section broken down by family type. Please visit the APC Reviews and add your reviews. The more we all do this the better the section will become for all. As always, feel free to PM me with products you want to see added.

Thanks


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I have an Eheim 2213 on my tank, and it's a nice unit. The classic series is supposedly hard to prime, but I have not had any problems. It runs quiet. Make sure they give you the quick-disconnect valves, as they are a really nice feature.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

For the tubing on them, how does that work? Does it just slips in the socket? Nervous that the tube will slip off and water leaking.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm a Fluval user, although a lot of people put these filters down I have found them reliable. I have a couple of my Fluvals for years with no problems what so ever. I do a weekly cleaning of the filter media and clean the tubes once a month, others I have found go a least a month without cleaning and those are the people that seem to have the problems. So fluvals my be a little more high maintenance then some of the others filters but for the cost they are well worth it. The only thing I have found is at times they can be hard to prime.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you guys mean by "Prime", sorry for my bad knowledge.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> What do you guys mean by "Prime", sorry for my bad knowledge.


Priming is the act of getting the siphon started. Once the siphon is started, the impeller in the cannister filter will return the water to the aquarium, creating a continuous loop through the filter.

Some cannister filters provide a pump or lever to assist in priming the filter.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ooh I see, so it's basically means to start the canister. I will need some help on setting the canister up if I plan to get it.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

you can get the eheim from petsolutions.com for about 74 shipped.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I forget who it was, but they recommended this seller. Many cheap 2213s
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20758&item=4359984231&rd=1


----------



## FMZ (Jul 21, 2004)

Get Rena XP1 from thatpetplace.com

they've it for $60, but Petsmart has free shipping, but then again, they'll charge you interest.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll pass on the rena exp1, going towards to being an Ehiem Pimp


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Glad to hear the Eheim is a good basic canister. I ordered the 2213 last night from petsmart.com for $67 including tax and free ground shipping.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

dwhite645 said:


> Glad to hear the Eheim is a good basic canister. I ordered the 2213 last night from petsmart.com for $67 including tax and free ground shipping.


 :razz: That's like saying a BMW is a good basic car! :razz:


----------



## drew85 (Feb 8, 2005)

I heard that the Rena XP series has a built in auto-switch. Such that when the impeller gets clogged up, it will automatically switch off thereby protecting the motor. It is not publicised by the company, but according to some users, they only realised this when their filters got clogged.

It is beyond doubt that Ehiem remains the leader in external filters. But I believe that there are other brands which offer better packages at competitive prices. But word has it that its products are made in China.

I am curious about Hydor, Prime series. 
http://www.hydor.it/index_en.htm

Anyone use it before, and willing to give a review?


----------

